

Vagrant 1.7.0 Released - AndrewHampton
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vagrant-up/gGFh2VnISXI

======
AndrewHampton
Here's the full changelog:

[https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/master/CHANGELOG.m...](https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

